# Name the funniest or most inspirational movie/tv show/book of all time.



## Cat House (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm trying to build a collection of funny and inspirational movies, tv shows, and books to help me when I'm feeling depressed. Can you name your favorites?

Off the top of my head I came up with:

Rocky Balboa (love the big speech)
Julie & Julia (makes me want to find a passion or even just learn to cook better)
Mamma Mia (makes me want to dance and sing)

Any book from Dr. Wayne Dyer

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## brennan32 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tv show: Arrested Development (cancelled, but on Netflix instant now)
Movie: Role Models (makes me feel like waaay less of a loser than the characters in the beginning haha, and I just find it really silly and funny overall)
Book: I find anything by Augusten Burroughs to be generally hilarious 

Good luck!


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

the shawshank redemption


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

inspirational & funny;
Definitely Louis CK and David Cross's Stand up CD's/DVD's 
Tv series: Black Books, It's always sunny in Philadelphia, Freaks & Geeks, The office US


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Friends Series


----------



## FriedGold (Oct 23, 2011)

MaxSchreck said:


> ...Tv series: Black Books, It's always sunny in Philadelphia, Freaks & Geeks, The office US...


Yes, Freaks and Geeks, definitely! And Spaced.



MaxSchreck said:


> ...David Cross's Stand up CD's/DVD's...


I watched Mr. Show almost exclusively for a year after I got divorced. Literally from the first season through the fourth and then would start over again. They're geniuses.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

FriedGold said:


> Yes, Freaks and Geeks, definitely! And Spaced.
> 
> I watched Mr. Show almost exclusively for a year after I got divorced. Literally from the first season through the fourth and then would start over again. They're geniuses.


Haven't seen mr. show, but now i'll have to.. Oh and yeah, i forgot Curb your Enthusiasm!


----------



## Cat House (Oct 26, 2011)

Great suggestions! You're naming a lot of shows and books I haven't seen or read. Thanks!


----------

